# Ártico perdeu placa de gelo do tamanho de Manhattan



## ecobcg (4 Set 2008 às 14:11)

_Uma placa de gelo com as dimensões da ilha da Manhattan, ao largo de Nova Iorque, acaba de desprender-se do Ártico, em mais uma demonstração do que o aquecimento global tem vindo a fazer nos pólos. 
Num ano em que os cientistas falam em fortes impactos na geografia dos glaciares, destaque ainda para o facto de 22 por cento da ilha de Ellesmere, propriedade do Canadá, ter derretido. 

Entretanto, os investigadores estabelecem uma ligação directa entre estes fenómenos e o aumento do número de furacões, ciclones e inundações._

in Diário Digital

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=347854

Mais uma "acha" para a fogueira!!!!


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2008 às 22:51)

Plataforma de 50 km2 à deriva no Árctico 



Várias plataformas de gelo desprenderam-se este Verão da costa do Extremo Norte canadiano e estão à deriva no Oceano Árctico. Uma nova indicação da rapidez das alterações climáticas nesta zona, afirmam os investigadores.






A plataforma de gelo Markham, com 50 quilómetros quadrados, desprendeu-se no início do mês de Agosto da costa da ilha de Ellesmere e está à deriva no Oceano Árctico. 



“Este Verão, ao longo dos últimos dois meses, perdemos uma superfície de plataforma de gelo de 214 quilómetros quadrados”, o que equivale a três vezes a superfície da ilha de Manhattan (ou a cerca de cinco cidades de dimensão semelhante ao Porto), declarou à AFP um dos cientistas, Luke Copland, director do laboratório de pesquisa sobre a crioesfera da universidade de Ottawa. 

Em Julho passado, dois blocos desprenderam-se da plataforma de gelo Ward Hunt, na mesma região. Os bocados que estão à deriva multiplicaram-se em “ilhas de gelo” (icebergs tabulares). 

“Estes acontecimentos sublinham a rapidez das alterações” que têm ocorrido no Árctico, declarou Derek Mueller, da universidade de Trent, na província de Ontário. 

“Estas mudanças são irreversíveis no clima actual e indicam que as condições ambientais que sempre preservaram o equilíbrio destas plataformas de gelo durante estes milhares de anos, alteraram-se”, acrescentou em comunicado. 

As plataformas de gelo da ilha de Ellesmere são formadas por gelo marinho, neve acumulada e, em alguns casos, de gelo glaciar. 

Ao longo do último século, o Canadá perdeu mais de 90 por cento das suas plataformas de gelo, sobretudo num período quente que ocorreu entre os anos 1930 e 1940.  

Fonte : Sic Online

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...eriva+no+Arctico.htm?wbc_purpose=baMODEld%C2%


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 13:17)

O Ártico vai continuar a perder gelo façamos nós o que fizermos, tenhamos nós as temperaturas que tivermos, sejam elas quentes ou frias, escaldantes ou polares, é a distribuição espacial do gelo a ser modificada aos poucos :assobio:

Esperemos que essa placa não choque com uma certa corrente de água quente que eu cá conheço


----------



## Brunomc (7 Set 2008 às 14:08)

> Esperemos que essa placa não choque com uma certa corrente de água quente que eu cá conheço


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Ártico vai continuar a perder gelo façamos nós o que fizermos, tenhamos nós as temperaturas que tivermos, sejam elas quentes ou frias, escaldantes ou polares, é a distribuição espacial do gelo a ser modificada aos poucos :assobio:
> 
> Esperemos que essa placa não choque com uma certa corrente de água quente que eu cá conheço


quais eramos resultados?


----------

